# Bearded Dragon Vivarium wanting to see!!



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

I am building a new Vivarium and would like to see other peoples Vivarium to get some ideas from other peoples Vivariums.
Thank you all in advance
Mark: victory:


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

i have some pics of mine in my profile hun:flrt:


----------



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

i built my own stacked vivs i will upload some picture soon.


----------



## ShibbyMan666 (Feb 23, 2009)

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y232/ShibbyMan666/IMG_0056.jpg

Here's mine, not as nice as some others I've seen but he does love those floating bit's of wood, loves sitting on them if that gives any ideas!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

His viv at about 5 months;









And at 10 months;









Lotte***


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

All fantastic Vivariums, still more out there i just know it! come on lets see them.
Thankyou
Mark:2thumb:


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

Bump!!: victory:
I know there is more out there so please give me a look please.
Thank you.
mark:2thumb:


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

Come on people!!!
Dont be shy now:lol2:
thank you
Mark:2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's Horacio's viv. My first attempt at fake rock, going to try again soon having taken lots of inspiration from this site!












Cheers

Andy


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

well dne to building the faka rock wall. its quite gd for a 1st attempt.
how did u do that like?
mark


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I'll show you


cut some polystyrene




























Check it fits 



















add shed loads of watered down tile grout










Then layer sand and varnish










all the nooks and crannies










job jobbed!










Cheers

Andy


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

cn i use paper mashey


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

doherty-666 said:


> cn i use paper mashey


Not sure how long it would last or if you could make it sturdy enough.

Should be OK provided it is well sealed with a suitable varnish. 

Polystyrene or paper mache? Only one way to find out.......





......fffiiiiiiiiiiggggghhhttttt!



Cheers

Andy


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

any 1 else use paper mashey 2 make bk grounds


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

2 the top: victory:


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

This is one that I made for one of my males:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/169742-fake-rock-enclosure-image-heavy.html

He gets a bit spoilt... :whistling2:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

HadesDragons said:


> This is one that I made for one of my males:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/169742-fake-rock-enclosure-image-heavy.html
> 
> He gets a bit spoilt... :whistling2:


Here you go Doherty, They don't ge much better than this : victory:


Jay


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

jabba1967 said:


> Here you go Doherty, They don't ge much better than this : victory:
> 
> 
> Jay


 
Agreed! Absolutely mind blowing - when I have the time and the money Hades, you can consider that design stolen!:2thumb:

Cheers

Andy


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

jabba1967 said:


> Here you go Doherty, They don't ge much better than this : victory:
> 
> 
> Jay





bothrops said:


> Agreed! Absolutely mind blowing - when I have the time and the money Hades, you can consider that design stolen!:2thumb:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy


Cheers guys :blush::notworthy:

The cage is probably a bit OTT but he's like my little baby!


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

daily bump:2thumb:


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

daily bumpy
mark:notworthy:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

doherty-666 said:


> daily bumpy
> mark:notworthy:


I think you're out of luck, it would seem the average bd keeper is a little shy. :lol2:


Jay


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol
kinda of figured that after i bumped it about 4 or 5 times lol.
thank you all any how.
and jay im glad we are not B:censor:ing at each other any more.
thank you 
mark:2thumb:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

doherty-666 said:


> lol
> kinda of figured that after i bumped it about 4 or 5 times lol.
> thank you all any how.
> and jay im glad we are not B:censor:ing at each other any more.
> ...


I didn't know we were once mortal enemies, I will have to check my old posts. :lol2:

But not to worry, I don't hold grudges. 

Good luck.


Jay


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

cant u rember when we had all that big massive argument about sick bd??
she is 100% now by the way. c2c gave me anti flangettle and reptile boost. she is well better now.
mark:2thumb:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

doherty-666 said:


> cant u rember when we had all that big massive argument about sick bd??
> she is 100% now by the way. c2c gave me anti flangettle and reptile boost. she is well better now.
> mark:2thumb:


Really, I must be getting old, my mem. is cr*p. Although I find it hard to believe I would comment on a bds health topic, I don't have the experience, I leave all the science and medical stuff to the girl freind, (Lotte), she's the real expert on all herp. things in this house hold. :2thumb:


Jay


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

:2thumb:lol!
it was boscat that was saying how badly how i kept my dragon and what state she was in and you were aswell, but hey i dnt care about that now.
in the past for me now, and i took all the advice on board aswell.
ive been looking at some of your post and found them really intresting, mainly the one were you did a post portum on the snake.
amazing
mark


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

doherty-666 said:


> :2thumb:lol!
> it was boscat that was saying how badly how i kept my dragon and what state she was in and you were aswell, but hey i dnt care about that now.
> in the past for me now, and i took all the advice on board aswell.
> ive been looking at some of your post and found them really intresting, mainly the one were you did a post portum on the snake.
> ...


:lol2:, I know who You're talking about now, He has had a few run ins with Lotty. 

Trust me, I know an expert on a subject when I see one, and I know someone who doesn't know his ar*e from his elbow by the way they conduct their argument.

The Guy you're talking about is the latter of the two. :whistling2:

As for me, I don't get into arguments with people on here, if I can see they are not open to Ideas, I will let them wollow in there own ignorance.


Jay


----------



## r_and_a (Mar 1, 2009)

here is my viv, im still setting it up and making it better with Jays help that it. i dont think i could do anything to it now to make it better.


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

already seen that i wnted you to sell ir rember lol


----------



## r_and_a (Mar 1, 2009)

oh yeah, sorry. i was just keeping the thread going really :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

bumpy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Optikal (Feb 4, 2009)

This my new baby Wallace in his brand spanking new home....


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

: victory:awwww
what a little cutie pie he/she is lol
while im on the subject, were does every one put there probe from there stat in there viv's?
thank you
must be more bd owners out there!!!!!!!!
mark


----------



## r_and_a (Mar 1, 2009)

i have put mine in the cool end in the corner, 2inches off the deck. i set this to 82F and just move my spot light to get a basking temp on 111.5F.


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

so u set the stat at 82 and your bulb goes up to 111.5?


----------



## r_and_a (Mar 1, 2009)

it all depends on what size viv. mine is 5ft long, i am using a 100watt spot light from B&Q. i have the sensor (probe) in the cool end and my digital thermometer measures 83.3F and the spot light is around 12-15inches above the basking area and my digital thermometer measures 111.5F. if i lower the height of the light it adjusts the basking temp, it will increase it and vice versa. your best of talking to Jay (jabba1967) i think, he sorted mine out for me.


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

just pm u
im just thinking of when i get me new viv, i wnt it 2 b spot on on for me beddie's
thank you any how
mark


----------



## durzer (Mar 3, 2009)

Don't want to sound cheeky but in that last pic, how close can he get to the UV tube?

For Viv designs check this link, I can't wait to get building :2thumb:

Beardie Furniture


----------



## Optikal (Feb 4, 2009)

Within 5 inches. In the pics he doesn't have his root stump as it was still drying.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

doherty-666 said:


> : victory:awwww
> what a little cutie pie he/she is lol
> while im on the subject, were does every one put there probe from there stat in there viv's?
> thank you
> ...


Here's my cool end showing the two stat probes running down from the top.











Jay


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

bump
mark


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

bump: victory:


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

bump:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is mine with fake rock backround it is 8ft long 4 ft high and 3 ft wide.

It currently houses 5 of my female dragons.














































Hope this helps

Tony


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

here some larger shots as the pics were a little small hope this is easier for u














































Tony


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

i have already seen tht viv and its f:censor:ing amazing.
evey time i see it i get excited as its so fantastic lol
wanna sell it???? lmao
mark


----------



## r_and_a (Mar 1, 2009)

i am very impressed with that viv. just out of curiosity how long did that take you and how much roughly?


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

r_and_a said:


> i am very impressed with that viv. just out of curiosity how long did that take you and how much roughly?


 It took me 4 months and cost me around £800 but i could have prob done it in 3 if i had all cash available, but had to wait to get paid


----------



## r_and_a (Mar 1, 2009)

thats quite cool that mate, a lot of hard work but worth it at the end. did it take you long to get the temps right?


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

r_and_a said:


> thats quite cool that mate, a lot of hard work but worth it at the end. did it take you long to get the temps right?


 nah not really a couple of days but i did my home work before sorting out the bulbs. now they are all on timing switches and come on and off through out the day in order to create the right temp and brightness for that part of the day


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

there is also a ventilation system built in so the bulbs are not stated like in a conventional viv, u can find out more at the link in my signature


----------



## Smaug85 (Nov 27, 2008)

FireDragon said:


> there is also a ventilation system built in so the bulbs are not stated like in a conventional viv, u can find out more at the link in my signature


So do you get any problems with all your beardies living in there? Surely there must be some confrontations?


----------



## kbm (Mar 24, 2009)

wow you all have amazing viv's, makes mine seem very sparce!


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

bumpy


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

Fire Dragon. you arnt far from me want to come make me one?!?! Thats :censor: hot fair play! My beardies would be in heaven! xx


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Smaug85 said:


> So do you get any problems with all your beardies living in there? Surely there must be some confrontations?


 No cause there is only one male in there from time to time. and thats my blood red. all the females have no issues and get on well as they should. also its a massive viv so all have plenty of space to go where they like


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

laura-jayne said:


> Fire Dragon. you arnt far from me want to come make me one?!?! Thats :censor: hot fair play! My beardies would be in heaven! xx


 pass ponty all the time hun. parents live in nelson.. but i dont think building u one would be possible i dont have 4 months spare lol


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

bumpy


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

bump: victory:


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

dnt be shy peeps


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> His viv at about 5 months;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im guessing u know jabba ?????? 

lol i recognise bottom pic  



heres mine


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

nice set out m8ey
is that 2 males in ther???
mark: victory:


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

lol ty  
lol im gunna get abused 4 this but yea they are 
i got them at 4 years old and got told they had been together their whole life. they come out seperatly if i take them out to the living room to run on sofa but they always stay together. 
but dw i gots a spare viv if theres fyts.


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

got no problem with it as long as the dont kill each other thts fine 
mark


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

lol no chance  
im always lookin to see if there vicious towards eachother at all


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

spikemu said:


> im guessing u know jabba ??????
> 
> lol i recognise bottom pic
> 
> ...


Now you're putting two and two together...yup, it makes four :no1:

Say hello to the other half. :flrt:

Jay


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

jabba1967 said:


> Now you're putting two and two together...yup, it makes four :no1:
> 
> Say hello to the other half. :flrt:
> 
> Jay



lol hi jabbas other half :thumb:

now i gotta compete with two ppl to get my picture of the set up 1st !!! :O NO WAY !!! lol


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

spikemu said:


> lol hi jabbas other half :thumb:
> 
> now i gotta compete with two ppl to get my picture of the set up 1st !!! :O NO WAY !!! lol


It's the classic Romel pincer movement.


Jay


----------



## sam.dennis (Nov 29, 2011)

wow totally loving this.. me an the other half have just started making one, got a few ideas from looking at urs.. :notworthy:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

doherty-666 said:


> i have already seen tht viv and its f:censor:ing amazing.
> evey time i see it i get excited as its so fantastic lol
> wanna sell it???? lmao
> mark


Sorry mark I recently sold it due to moving home, and having no space for it. It is now a display viv in a reptile shop in barry

Tony


----------

